# CCW in Ohio



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

Just completed 12 hrs (one day) of CCW (called CHL in Ohio) training this past Saturday. The range portion was tougher than I expected. We each shot 150 rounds, Weak handed, Strong handed, From ready position (weapon in front pointing at the ground) then raising the weapon and firing on command. From chest position then pushing gun out and firing on command. Raising gun from ready position a 2 rapid shots (tac tac) then 5 shots rapid fire. All of this was done from 25 feet and you had to hit 1 of 3 paper plates that form a triangle. Others I've talked to stated that they just had to hit a 9" plate from 10 feet.

Anyway, I feel prepared, but know I need a lot of practice. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Thanks

Joe


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Every state is different and then is seems some states give the instructors some freedom. When I took my class it was the mandatory 8 hours of class time with written test and the shooting qualification which was a total of 40 shots at 3,5, and 7 yards, timed, in 1,2,and 3 round groups, into a silhouette from ready position and with the gun in front of you.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was sitting here thinking, "man that sounds fun!" lol.. We in Pa, your non- reciprocate CHL/CCW License neighbors don't have to have the CCW training but its recommended for people who are untrained on them.

I and people I know have emailed the AT of both PA and OH about being granted a reciprocity Ohio for some reason requires a CHL to be a resident of the state....

Bobby


----------

